#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Diagrama de fibra optica

## Wesleyrosa

Gostaria de olhasse este diagrama que fiz o que axam

----------


## brunocemeru

Eu achei legal.
Qual software vc usou.

----------


## infor3

muito bacana, qual software utilizou?

----------


## michelkalinoski

Ficou muito bom, da pra fazer no autocad tbm.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Eu achei legal.
> Qual software vc usou.


Autocad para android

----------


## ConsultorTik

Legal, mas o autocad convencional (PC) é mais util, este é bom para apresentar croquis a seus cliente.

At: Dzyan Mendes - CEO at ConsultorTik
http://consultortik.com.br

----------

